

Carry in your pocket Google Android MID with Wifi, 3G and GPS - enso-now

This is a double post. 
Here it is the previous discussion : http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1177080<p>On that discussion somebody asked for proofs that the device "advertised" existed for real. We realized that it was something needed to get credibility, so we updated our web site with new pictures shoot today. Please visit it at :<p>http://enso-now.com<p>Your feedback of any kind is greatly appreciated as always. Thanks a lot
======
jacquesm
Not to belittle you or anything, but this feels pretty scammy.

There are no specs on the site other than the memory capacity and a list of
'goodies', no information about which networks it works on and so on.

Maybe you should start by sending out some review units to the usual suspects
before attempting to sign up customers ?

Elsewhere you admit to not even having a prototype
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1177199>), so really what you are asking
for is money in the hope that one day you'll be able to deliver.

Also it seems that overnight the memory capacity has changed fourfold.

~~~
cheald
Scammy and spammy.

Where are the specs? Sure, you can get different storage sizes, that's nice.
What about the internals? Screen size, resolution, and technology? Battery
life? 3G data bands? Weight? Dimensions?

Has anyone reputable reviewed these?

The name and logo both look to be ripped off from <http://humanized.com/enso/>

The OP's account is brand new, and has already spammed it up a few times:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1177080>

The Google cache for <http://www.onedollargold.com/> is <http://bit.ly/dALAt1>
which is just a -wee- bit odd.

Spamalicious.

~~~
jacquesm
I've found a specs page:

<http://enso-now.com/n/info.php>

It looks as though the phone portion of the functionality is a complete after
thought, using a dongle, which makes the device pretty much useless as a phone
for everyday use.

Funny how the email address for returns is 'retuns@enso-now.com', I'm guessing
they don't get a lot of returns :)

Their privacy policy is copied from here:

<http://www.freemanbeauty.com/page.asp?id=377>

~~~
admin-enso-now
The device has phone functionality but only with GSM networks, and does not
have support for video calls. Our privacy policy is just standard, does it add
a lot of value rewriting from scratch like 3000 words ? i did not know that.
What do you find funny about our email address ? please share a good laugh
with me. Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
> The device has phone functionality but only with GSM networks,

It does eh ? From your own website, the specs page:

"GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz) via external micro USB dongle"

So, no you don't have phone functionality.

> does it add a lot of value rewriting from scratch like 3000 words ?

Does it add value ? No, but it means that you are not above infringing on
someone else's copyright which in turn means that you seem to take a cavalier
attitude towards ethics, which in turn reflects badly on your corporate
attitude.

And when you're asking people to trust you with their money your ethics are
important.

So, your privacy policy is not just 'standard' it is a rip-off.

> What do you find funny about our email address ?

It's _RETURNS_ , not _RETUNS_.

Thanks!

edit:

And I just realized that your specs page is a rip-off of this apple.com page:

<http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/>

Trust me, mr. Legal Entity, that's one of the most stupid things you could
have done.

Oh, and the rest of the website is a rip-off of:

[http://www.uptailor.com/Dress-shirts-
comprehensive/Fabric/fa...](http://www.uptailor.com/Dress-shirts-
comprehensive/Fabric/fabric-introduction.html)

I'm sure they're very happy about that too.

~~~
admin-enso-now
I think you are just a frustrated mind, that does not have any better reason
to spend time. Again, the phone has GSM functionality, if you want to bought
it is there for you to try. I did not infringe any copyright, the English
language is free and i can use it as i want, i have freedom of speech as you.
Our company is not a "corporate" as you call it, it is a startup and we are
young guys, and you are just making your self look ridiculous acting like
this. I would have expected comments about how to improve. not rude rants like
yours. And thanks for let me know about that typo, i will fix it now, English
is not my mother tongue anyway. Our spec page is inspired from the apple one,
our whole website is differenet. Our company is called Enso Co. Ltd, snf not
Mr Legal Entity, so please note it. You really like to spy other people's
lifes. Do you have one on your own ? Uptailor.com is my customer. I am a web
developer also, so there is nothing wrong with it. All developers recycle
their codebase, you did not know that ? It is a pity. Thanks anyway for all
your comments. They are precious. Albertp

~~~
jacquesm
So, after seeing you don't seem to care about ripping off bits and pieces of
web design I figured there might be more to this, maybe you ripped off the
design of your 'ensopad' too.

Look familiar ?

[http://www.smit.com.cn/English/proDetail.asp?InfoId=126&...](http://www.smit.com.cn/English/proDetail.asp?InfoId=126&js=)

~~~
cheald
To expound on that, [http://phandroid.com/2009/08/18/smit-android-
mid-560-gets-le...](http://phandroid.com/2009/08/18/smit-android-mid-560-gets-
leaked-confirmed/) has the OP commenting that he's ordering a lot of the SMiT
devices, and is in a "trading" business. I think we're looking at a reseller
here, not a manufacturer, which would explain a lot of the confusion regarding
the specs and shippability of the device.

~~~
jacquesm
Good find.

So much for 'prototypes' then, in that post he writes it is a sample. Bit of a
difference there.

That also explains why he hasn't got a clue about the normal phases a piece of
hardware goes through before you are in a position to ship product.

I still don't get where the discrepancy of "Anyway i am not pre-selling
anything, the device is currently produced and i can ship you 500 hundreds of
pieces to you in a week." to "I am just a couple of weeks away from being able
to ship." comes from as well as the documentation stating clearly that the
base unit definitely does not have phone capability (it's marketed as a media
player) and yet 'Alberto' states clearly that it has, but on their specs page
it says that GSM/EDGE/UMTS are through a dongle.

Maybe his minimum order volume is 500 pieces and he hopes that he can scrape
together the money to get the order delivered.

That could lead to 'interesting' situations if not enough people order.

have a read here:

[http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-general-
discussions/291-tons-...](http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-general-
discussions/291-tons-ipad-competitors-popping-up-2.html)

I guess selling fake brand watches wasn't enough of an income stream:

<http://watch-replicas.net/>

enso-now and admin-enso-now are sockpuppets for lostintech, who professes to
have some idea of how to spot fake watches:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1116174>

No kidding...

~~~
enso-now
I really don't know how to react to this comment. It is in normal in China to
suffer delays when you order something from a factory. It is normal when doing
business in China.

The unit does have phone functionality through the dongle, and a custom
application.

Scrape together all the money ? you must be joking. Do you have access to my
financial informations, or do you know me personally ?

If the answer is no, how can you tell this ?

Regarding "how to spot fake watches", that's a sick business idea that came
out after dealing with watch copies here in China, i thought i could make up a
service and help people on eBay.

Yes lostintech and admin-enso-now are other account on my own. Then ?

You have been smart to find <http://watch-replicas.net/>, but not smart to
post it.

I am waiting for your real name and address on my email
alberto.armandi@gmail.com

My name is

Alberto Armandi

Contact info in Italy

Address : Via pisacane snc, Carbonia, CI, 09013

Telephone : +390781674624

Contact info in China

Address : Xianhu Road, manor nature reserve, 11/4F

Telephone : +8615017602050

I am taking your action against me personally, because you clearly have the
intent to make me look like a scammer. I will wait one week before contacting
directly a lawyer to obtain your real name by legal means.

Thanks.

Alberto Armandi

~~~
jacquesm
Alberto, you are really not helping yourself here.

You've had ample opportunity to correct any misconceptions, but with every bit
you write you dig the hole a little deeper.

The first thing you need to do before you ask people for their $ is to get a
pallet full of those thingies in to your warehouse, or alternatively as much
of them as you can afford, send off a couple to hardware review sites (yes,
that costs you some money), and _then_ you can start shipping based on how
much stock you've got.

> I really don't know how to react to this comment. It is in normal in China
> to suffer delays when you order something from a factory. It is normal when
> doing business in China.

That may be. But it is _NOT_ normal to tell people that you can ship product
and you ask them for their money when you've only received your first sample
yesterday.

If delays in the delivery are normal then don't tell people you can deliver
door-to-door in under 10 days.

Or are you now going to tell me that you have a few hundred of these babies in
stock ?

> The unit does have phone functionality through the dongle, and a custom
> application.

So, my netbook has the combined functionality of everything that I could stick
in to the USB port ? No, it does _NOT_ have phone functionality, it is a media
player with wifi, that you can graft phone functionality on to, but you'll be
left with a dongle sticking out of your device, which is not the same as
having that functionality built in.

> Scrape together all the money ? you must be joking. Do you have access to my
> financial informations, or do you know me personally ?

No, but I've done a bit of research by now and I know that you are not
currently in the posession of 500 shippable units or their financial
equivalent. Not that long ago you were trying to raise a little bit of money
for a startup that failed (how is wozad.com these days?), less than three
weeks ago you were planning to earn $ by $ for reviewing items to be sold on
ebay for their authenticity.

> Regarding "how to spot fake watches", that's a sick business idea that came
> out after dealing with watch copies here in China, i thought i could make up
> a service and help people on eBay.

Right. Because selling fake watches is legal in China. But it isn't elsewhere
in the world, and that's where you're selling them in to. That's a shady
business, one that can land you in plenty of hot water in the US and in
Europe.

Basically your business model was on how to detect people that sell the stuff
that you sold. Takes one to know one I guess.

> You have been smart to find <http://watch-replicas.net/>, but not smart to
> post it.

Why ? Is it a secret ? Would you rather that you had not soiled your
reputation by selling counterfeit stuff ?

> I am waiting for your real name and address on my email
> alberto.armandi@gmail.com

If you haven't figured out who I am by now you are really not very clever.

> I am taking your action against me personally, because you clearly have the
> intent to make me look like a scammer.

 _You_ make you look like a scammer.

The product has not been reviewed by any third party, you took deliver of
_ONE_ sample yesterday and yet you claim that you can ship, and are willing to
take peoples money today.

The only thing I've done is document that.

> I will wait one week before contacting directly a lawyer to obtain your real
> name by legal means.

Why wait ? Do it today!

Don't bite of more than you can chew though.

And you'd be better of spending that money on getting some of 'your' product
so that you can take peoples $ in the confidence that you can actually meet
your self imposed shipping deadline.

FYI, your introduction to this post reads: "We realized that it was something
needed to get credibility,", instead you've done just about everything that
you could to blow your credibility to smithereens.

'borrowed' logos, website content 'inspired' (what a word) by the Apple.com
ipad pages, a reseller / white label deal that you present as product
development (prototype ??), and a history of selling fake brand name stuff on
ebay.

Well done, really.

